# How much do you plan to spend per child this Christmas on presents?



## burmo (12 Dec 2012)

Hi,

I am curious to know what people here are intending to spend on their children this Christmas for presents?  I came across this on P.ie and it made me curious.

[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (12 Dec 2012)

I dont have kids myself but there are some eye openers on that thread!!

I suppose it depends on a range of things, how much disposable income, how many kids to buy for, whether or not there will be other pressies for the kids from family, and last but not least, how much people spoil their kids.


----------



## Delboy (13 Dec 2012)

Argos had a good 3 for 2 promo in Sept on all toys.
So with a bit of careful price matching up on each ticket, we got a lot of toys (filled the car) for 2 kids and Godchildren and cousins for under €400 (now, most of the kids are under 4)
So I thought that was very good value


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2012)

€200 per child... ho ho ho...


----------



## Birroc (13 Dec 2012)

Have 2 kids 6+8. I am shocked by some of the spending. We have never gone above €100 for either and probably average out at €50 each most years. We are trying our best not to expose them to brain mush toys likes DSs, Xbox etc and so far so good.
The 6yo asked for a surprise this year which was nice.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Dec 2012)

I spent 350ish on the main toys, but if you add up a few stocking fillers, wrapping etc I'd say it will be nearer to 400- for two children so about 200 each. We don't do adult gifts to each other ( as we are too lazy and not very romantic, well at least when it comes to gift giving).

This is the first year we've bought a 'brain mush' toy, having been opposed to them previously. They're getting a tablet type thing each, as they now have Ipads in school and my two literally have never had a DS, Ipad, tablet etc before. I have to get with the times!


----------



## Knuttell (13 Dec 2012)

€200ish per child.


----------



## IsleOfMan (13 Dec 2012)

My whole Christmas will set me back between €1200 and €1500. Everything included. I will still be eating leftovers etc in to the middle of January though, so there will be some savings there when averaged out. Average spend per adult child about €250.


----------



## michaelm (13 Dec 2012)

Looks like I'll average about €80 per child.  That Argos 3 for 2 was great for Lego, which is generally painfully expensive.


----------



## STEINER (13 Dec 2012)

I don't have kids.  Back in 1979 I got this for Christmas... action man Gargon monster

I remember it was priced at £IR 50 in a local shop which was a lot for my parents to fork out.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7755749@N05/1507891152


----------



## Vanilla (13 Dec 2012)

STEINER said:


> I don't have kids. Back in 1979 I got this for Christmas... action man Gargon monster
> 
> I remember it was priced at £IR 50 in a local shop which was a lot for my parents to fork out.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7755749@N05/1507891152


 
Your parents must have been loaded, all the same.

Back in 1979 I was told to ask Santa for a 'surprise'. Also in 1978, 1977 etc. After 1979 I'd say I knew Santa didn't exist ( I was the youngest so I found out very early). Then there were no presents at all!


----------

